# McDonald's Halloween offerings for 2015



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

I'd really like the McBoo Pails to return to the classic Witch, Pumpkin, Ghost themes. The licensing on these just doesn't work recently. The Scooby Doo and Mr. Potato Head ones were okay because Halloween kind of worked with those properties. But Angry Bird and now Minions... No way. Give me generic Halloween please.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I have never seen a Minions movie, but I'm stepping into the "OMG I freaking hate them" territory. I'm so sick of them being shoved in my face everywhere I look. I don't want to hate them, but they leave me no choice!


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Haha I love the minions! They're hilarious! I am usually somebody who hates bandwagons and over-saturation of characters/tv shows/songs/etc (for example, I refuse to wear maxi skirts because everyone is wearing them, no other particular reason). But regarding those minions, I can't get enough.


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

I got the Frankenstein one for my kids the other day they are cool !!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Only nice thing I can say about minions is, hey - at least it's not "Frozen"!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Very cool! Thanks for the post.

Someone on twitter posted something like "The earth is 29% land and 71% minion posters" which seems pretty accurate to me these day. Still kinda cute. We had a couple TOTers dressed in home made minion costumes back when Despicable Me came out and they were awesome.

What I miss, though, are the Burger King Simpson toys.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I thought McDonalds was coming out with the nightmare before Christmas. I saw it on fb.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

My Girlfriend sent me a facebook post about Nightmare Before Christmas happy meals.... it was a HOAX! So if you see anything about the NbC Happy meal, don't beleive it. I had my hopes up only to be grossly disappointed.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

WickedChick said:


> I thought McDonalds was coming out with the nightmare before Christmas. I saw it on fb.


That was a hoax.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep, Fakey McHoaxerson:

http://m.snopes.com/nightmare-christmas-happy-meal/



> On 23 September 2015 a Facebook user published the image and caption embedded above, suggesting that a Happy Meal based upon the popular film The Nightmare Before Christmas would coming to McDonald’s restaurants beginning 1 October 2015.
> 
> Like previous Facebook Halloween-based release rumors (involving a “McOuija” Happy Meal and a poster heralding the purported release of Hocus Pocus 2), the viral Nightmare Before Christmas Happy Meal photograph was a fan-created one and not a legitimate promotional image.
> 
> ...


We watched the first Hotel Transylvania & we were surprised at how much we liked it. Not that I'll be seeing this in the theatre but we'll watch it. It was cute & I actually like the toys.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah. Wasn't bad at all. And it was an Adam Sandler movie. So I think it might qualify as a miracle.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That's what I said when I saw the commercial for the new one, "hey, that was an Adam Sandler movie I liked in spite of the fact that he's in it."

I suppose that's like saying that the Shrek movies are Mike Meyers/Eddie Murphy movies, but still, if HT had been a live action movie with him as the lead I would have HATED it or never watched it.

Maybe this is his future, doing voice over work. What am I saying? He's got more money than most of us will ever see in a lifetime by continuing to make crappy comedies so why should he stop now?

That said, I did like Anger Management, Spanglish, Punch Drunk Love, mostly the ones that aren't stupid Adam Sandler schtick. Though I do enjoy watching Happy Gilmore & Wedding Singer when they're on.

Anyhoo, I meant to stop by McDonalds today but forgot.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Off Topic per McDonalds toys... but on the Adam Sandler line of thinking. I've never been a huge fan EXCEPT we recently saw Pixels. (Made the mistake of thinking it was for kids. It's not really. LOL) However, my husband and I laughed so hard throughout the whole thing. We were kids in the 80s and it was just... hilariously embarrassingly retro. 
The movie was bad. I mean awful. However, we had a super fun time. I have not laughed that hard in a long time.
We were walking out of the theatre and my husband said 'You do know that was Adam Sandler. You hate his movies.' I hated to admit that I finally liked one.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Took the kids to see the first hotel transylvania and didn't know it was Adam Sandler until the credits rolled. I haven't liked Adam Sandler in anything since SNL. I will likely be taking the kids to see the new one soon.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hilda said:


> I hated to admit that I finally liked one.


I've seen the IMDB. This is some kind of diabolical trap. Watch out everyone! *backs away from the theater*


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm not a fan of much of Adam Sandler's work. The only one that I legitimately liked was Wedding Singer, but a lot of why that movie worked is that Drew Barrymore is so likable in it. I'm not the biggest fan of Hotel Transylvania. It was okay, but it just wasn't something I'm in a hurry to watch again.

As far as Happy Meals, I miss the treat buckets from when I was a kid. The really stuck with more of the classic designs. A Minion bucket is going to be dated next year, but a witch or pumpkin would be timeless and something I'd be more likely to want.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

There are 2 Adam Sandler movies that don't get enough credit: Just Go With It and Bedtime Stories. I honestly thought they were really entertaining movies, but not because he was in them. I think I liked them both alot because I was really impressed with the kids. 

I ate McDonald's yesterday.... (desperate attempt to get our convo back on track).


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I agree about the licensing, I wish that they'd just stick with generic Halloween, too.

I must have missed the Burger King thread, so it may have already been mentioned, but they had Scooby Doo toys a couple of weeks ago when we went. Actually, we wound up going twice, and my son got two "haunted house" toys with Scooby and the gang.

I liked HT, and didn't realize it was Adam Sandler until I saw the credits, too. I don't dislike him, but there are a couple of his movies that I didn't care much for, and I didn't like his comedy CDs, aside from the Thanksgiving and Hanukkah songs. We won't see the new one in the theater, but we'll watch it when it comes to cable.

Regarding the NBC Happy Meal hoax, those figures pictured are made by a company called JUN. Five Below stores carry them for $2 each, although I have not seen the Mayor nor the Vampires. They also make Christmas Town figures, Jack, elves, some others. I didn't see them at the store when I went yesterday, but I have seen them multiple times throughout the year, otherwise. They're back with the toys, near the Lego mini figures. Oogie Boogie can be taken apart so you can see the bugs inside of him, and Dr. Finklestein's brain cap is removable, so you can see his brain.  Lock and Barrel come as a set, and Shock comes with Zero, but the others are all sold separately. 

They are also available through Amazon in sets, but at a significantly higher price from private sellers. 

Barrel is not the easiest to piece together, IMO, and super glue is pretty much a necessity to keep them together if they're going to be moved or bumped. They do not come assembled, you put them together. I didn't think to mention that when it was asked in the SR thread, why I included super glue in my victim's package!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

GobbyGruesome said:


> I've seen the IMDB. This is some kind of diabolical trap. Watch out everyone! *backs away from the theater*


hahaha I did say it was really bad!! 

Oh and to be on topic... we did eat McD's several times in an attempt to get the Translyvania toys for my youngest. 
So far we have two Dracula and 3 Franks (and monstrous indigestion.)


----------

